# Chick ID?



## Alfold03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello, wondering if anyone can identify this chick?
The neighbours found it, it's about palm sized.
I live in Yorkshire area if this helps.


----------



## Alfold03 (Aug 5, 2018)

oops forgot to attach photo!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

if it has long legs and beak could be an avocet chick


----------



## Alfold03 (Aug 5, 2018)

it's beak it shaped like a duck, so I'm not sure?
It looks like a tiny duck chick but its colouration is what's stumped us...


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

look up Egyptian goose chick
we've got some n the meadows nearby
id forgotten about them as I havent been out since they hatched

edit to add photo


----------



## Alfold03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Thank you, looks like a match - weird considering I've never seen one here, hopefully will be able to find where it came from!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Where did they find it? The parents are likely to be nearby.


----------



## Alfold03 (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm not too sure, it was just dropped off on the doorstep I think their dogs were after it.
Going out to search for parents - fingers crossed we find them.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Alfold03 said:


> I'm not too sure, it was just dropped off on the doorstep I think their dogs were after it.
> Going out to search for parents - fingers crossed we find them.


They're pretty distinctive looking birds
Fingers x you find parents and they take it back


----------



## L.M. (Dec 11, 2019)

Could also be a shelduck. Did you manage to find anything?








Sorry not sure why the photo is coming out so large.


----------

